# Isn't this depressing...



## pauly (Jan 13, 2003)

Old Tivos slowly disappearing out of existence.

I've used a few PVRs now, and still nothing even comes close to my old Series 1. YouView even with 2 or 3 tuners and all these capabilities, the experience is just horrible and nothing works like it should, Tivo was just perfect. I had high hopes for the virgin tivo but thats even more painful to use it is just... depressing


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes it's sad  It was HD that did it; in the clamour for sharper-than-life bigger-than-elephant tv, poor wee Series 1 got left behind. "Never mind the usability, just _look _at the size of that picture"! Personally I have no desire for HD (_too _sharp) or 40" screen (_too _big) so I'll stick with my S1. :up:


----------



## pauly (Jan 13, 2003)

You have mode 0 anyway which is halfway there anyway.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

pauly said:


> Old Tivos slowly disappearing out of existence.
> 
> I've used a few PVRs now, and still nothing even comes close to my old Series 1. YouView even with 2 or 3 tuners and all these capabilities, the experience is just horrible and nothing works like it should, Tivo was just perfect. *I had high hopes for the virgin tivo but thats even more painful to use it is just... depressing*


I'm not up to speed with how bad the Virgin Tivo is nowadays (I've not used it). I imagine its better now with various addons and tweaks since release? Also I realise that we all we want a freeview based UK Tivo with the option to add cable/sky but what is the consensus opinion on why the Virgin Tivo is so bad? I mean it has wish lists and the peanut etc. Is it really that bad and why?


----------



## pauly (Jan 13, 2003)

I just found it slow and cumbersome to use. And unintuitive. Prefer the Series 1 EPG, to me it was not far off perfect (removing filtered channels instead of greying out would have be my only nitpick). I haven't spent that long on it (never had the option to get one) though so maybe im being harsh.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The VM TiVo has got much better and faster since release - especially since one software update turned on the second processor core..!

3 Tuners and HD - what's not to like ? 

It's let down by the fact that you can't deselect unwanted channels at all
(like channels I receive on S1 TiVo)

- this completely destroys the functionailty of many Wishlists, a keyword wishlist will grab millions of cartoons etc...
while the wishlist system is more advanced, you can add multiple exceptions, and combinations - it still gets swamped because of the above lacking feature.

That said, I spend alot of time on netflix these days (also on the VM tivo)


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Sad times...

I sold my network cards and had a standard Tivo in the car for the tip recently.

As I was unloading all my stuff at the tip due to a house move. I looked and tivo and kept him in the car....

I just could not do it...

IMO HD killed it off for me..

With regards to functionality, nothing gets close.

It was a life changing experience..

Thanks mytivo.co.uk


----------

